# Titel von US-Polizeiserie gesucht!



## MetalFan (16 Sep. 2013)

Vielleicht können mir die "Celebboard-Serienjunkies" weiterhelfen...

Ich zermartere mir schon seit Tagen den Kopf über den Titel einer US-Polizeiserie von der ich vor einigen Jahren einige Folgen gesehen habe.

Inhaltlich dreht sich die Serie um das Berufs- und Privatleben einiger (Streifen)Polizisten, Sanitäter und Feuerwehrleute in einer US-amerikanischen Großstadt (New York?).

Im Deutschen Free-TV lief die Serie in diesem Jahrtausend am späten Abend (nach 22 Uhr) bei Sat.1, Kabel Eins, RTL 2 oder VOX (bin mir da nicht mehr sicher).


----------



## Sachse (16 Sep. 2013)

meinst du "Rescue Me"?


----------



## MetalFan (16 Sep. 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> meinst du "Rescue Me"?



Ne, die ist es nicht.


----------



## Toolman (16 Sep. 2013)

Ein paar Details mehr hätten es ja sein dürfen 

Vielleicht 'Chicago Fire/PD', 'Flashpoint', 'NYPD Blue' oder 'The Shield'???
Mehr fällt mir da auch grad net zu ein...


----------



## Buterfly (16 Sep. 2013)

Third Watch?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Sep. 2013)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Third Watch?



die serie endete dann kurz nach dem 11. september Hier in Deutschland denn das ereigniss wurde sehr realistisch in der serie dagestellt


----------



## MetalFan (16 Sep. 2013)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Third Watch?



Ja, genau die ist es!  :thx:


----------



## simsonfan (16 Sep. 2013)

Jep, hab ich auch gern geguckt  Fand es schade, dass sie sie eingestellt haben!


----------

